# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 7] RowsCopy et crosstab

## djeckelle

Bonjour,

J'ai une datawindow avec un crosstab, et je souhaite faire un rowscopy vers un datastore.

le fonction rowscopy me renvoi -1, avez vous dj rencontr cette situation?

D'avance merci

----------


## shahin

Bonjour,
deux questions : 
1) c'est le mme dataobject entre la datawindow et le dastore ?
2) Fais voir ton code

----------


## djeckelle

Salut, 

En fait j'ai chang de fusil d'paule et je souhaite plutt faire une copie d'un datawindow vers un autre, mais le rowscpoy me renvoi toujours -1.

Voici mon code :

idw  Variable d'instance chez moi
adw est pass en paramtre de la mthode je veut copier adw dans idw



```

```

Merci pour ton aide

----------


## shahin

Bonjour,

Create c'est pour les objets *non* visuels.

Soit tu reste avec create et tu dois utiliser une datastore, soit tu poses une DW invisible sur ta fentre.

D'autre part, avec : 


```
ll_nb_lignes = adw.rowcount()
```

a ira mieux

----------


## djeckelle

Bonjour, 

J'ai mis de cot pour le moment les crosstab...et j'ai bien avanc sur la copy des datawindows, mais il me reste un problme.

En fait je dois crire une mthode gnrique qui doit permettre de copier les enregistrement d'une datawindow vers une autre (mis  part les crosstab pour le moment).
Dans la datawindow de destination je ne peux pas faire de retrieval car elle ne possde pas le lien avec avec la datawindow de la dropdown. 

Donc pour le moment j'en suis arrive   (sans entrer dans les dtails) l'enchainement suivant:



```

```

----------


## djeckelle

Bonjour, 

J'ai donc bien avanc sur ma copie de datawindow de type grid. 
Par contre je dois maintenant raliser une copie de datawindow de type crosstab.

J'ai essayer de modifier le staticmode avant de faire un rowscopy, mais mon rowscopy me retourne toujours -1 y'a til une subtilit pour utiliser le rowscopy avec un crosstab??

D'avance merci de votre rponse

----------


## djeckelle

J'ai trouv la solution  ::yaisse2:: 

Je vous mets sur la voie pour ceux que ca interesse. Il faut utiliser les mthodes :
getfullstatesetfullstate
Merci  ceux qui ont particips.

----------


## djeckelle

Bonjour, 

Enfin a y est tout fonctionne..voici un peu plus de prcisions

Pour finir, j'ai cre ma propre mthode rowscopy pour les crosstab dans laquelle je modifie dynamiquement les expressions des computes crees dynamiquement. 

Pour ceux que a intresse voici ma mthode...attention j'ai un peu allger le code au dbut car vous tes des grands et vous savez qu'il faut tester les retours de fonction. 

On peut certainement amliorer le tout, mais je l'ai test et appliqu sur une 10n de crosstab diffrents..a fonctionne du tonnerre.



```

```

----------

